# SOUTH AFRICA | Railways



## KQV208 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very good developments.


----------



## Inertia (Aug 9, 2006)

Park Station:




























Rosebank:




























Sandton:
































































Marlboro:























































N3 underpass:





































Rhodesfield:




























Hobitton?










Undeground:



















Viaducts:





































































































Courtesy www.gautrain.co.za


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*CAPE TOWN | Rail Developments*

Cape Town has a well developed and structured rail network also developed to *fan out radially from the CBD* in an extensive system that provides
good penetration of the entire Metropolitan area except the Milnerton area to the north of the CBD and the Durbanville corridor north of Bellville. The rail network covers approximately *290 kilometres with 118 stations* of which 33 are owned by Spoornet and 97 stations are within the City of Cape municipal area (CPTR, 2005). 

The lines radiate from Cape Town station to the South (Simon’s Town and Cape Flats lines), Southeast (Kapteinsklip and Khayelitsha lines) and East (Bellville, Monte Vista, Wellington, Strand and Stellenbosch lines). *Cape Town station is the largest station and also serves the most passengers with 621 trains entering and leaving the station on a typical weekday*. Trains on the mainline routes do not operate any later than 20h00 or earlier than 05h00. 

Unfortunately, the *rolling stock is in a poor and deteriorating condition* and according to the Rail Framework Plan (City of Cape Town, 2005) it would appear as if this is the single biggest problem facing the operation of the rail system. The other major problems facing the rail operation is security and safety, reliability (88% of trains on time), service levels and overcrowding. These issues have resulted in a general shift away from rail transport to mainly minibus taxi transport for commuting.

The r*ail system links Cape Town with the surrounding region, with lines going to Boland Winelands, Wellington, and into the Overberg area*.


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

*Rail map in Cape Town Area*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks, was just about to load that.

Do you mind saving it as a jpeg and uploading it in photobucket please. The image is a bit large.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The frequency always seems to be a bit on the low side outside of peak hours.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ I was looking through the Cape Town Government's rail website a few months ago and saw that frequencies [more of less] were 15 minutes [I can't remember the finer details though, like whether this was for outer-suburban stations and within peak hour]

15 minutes seems on par with most Australian cities outside of peak - so it doesn't seem _too_ bad. The times I saw could be for more central, multi line stations though, in which case that's quite poor.

The city seems to have quite good coverage. Though I'm not sure of Cape Town's sprawl and whether those outer areas are reached. I love the fact that they're building an express link to the airport though.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Cape Town Airport to City Rail Link (2010-2012)*

It will supplement the dedicated Airport to City BRT link.

- 4km elevated rail link to connect to Bellville-Sarepta Line
- Link to the West Cape Town preferred
- Option to link to East Cape Town via Bellville in future
- Long term link to Metro South East explored and detailed
- Current travel time under existing network capacity: 25 minutes

*Status:* Negotiations underway with preferred bidders


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

city_thing said:


> ^^ I was looking through the Cape Town Government's rail website a few months ago and saw that frequencies [more of less] were 15 minutes [I can't remember the finer details though, like whether this was for outer-suburban stations and within peak hour]
> 
> 15 minutes seems on par with most Australian cities outside of peak - so it doesn't seem _too_ bad. The times I saw could be for more central, multi line stations though, in which case that's quite poor.
> 
> The city seems to have quite good coverage. Though I'm not sure of Cape Town's sprawl and whether those outer areas are reached. I love the fact that they're building an express link to the airport though.


Well, it depends. Off-peak frequencies to multi-line stations like Bellville get an average of 4-6 services per hour (irregularly spaced) as Bellville acts as a terminal for all trains going to all sorts of locations (such as Stellenbosch and Strand) whereas lines that go on to Malmesbury or Worcester from Bellville only run a couple of times a day. Each destination gets a service every hour off-peak during the week. At the weekend the service frequency can drop to every two hours. The last train for this group of lines leaves at 21:00 from Cape Town station.

The Simonstown line runs 3 times an hour off-peak, but does post some impressive peak frequencies, however, service finishes at 20:00 (from Cape Town station). It runs between 2-3 times each hour on Saturdays with the last service leaving Cape Town station at 18:46 and 1-2 times an hour on Sundays with the last service leaving Cape Town station at 19:42. 

As for lines like the Bonteheuwel line, it's almost impossible to discern a frequency due to the number of locations the line serves (much like the Bellville group of lines). Each destination gets a service between 1-2 times each hour off-peak in the week with services finishing at 20:20 from Cape Town Station.

The Cape Flats line gets a train 1-2 times an hour off-peak with the last train leaving Cape Town at 19:22.

So you see, the frequencies are highly variable depending on the line. The peak frequencies are impressive, but off-peak frequencies are pretty shocking to certain areas as are the times of operation with train services ending very early (the latest I can see is 21:00). The biggest problem with the system though, in my opinion, is the fact that the times of departure are so random. I don't know whether it is due to capacity constraints on the lines that mean you get bunching if these times are not used, but clock-face timetables for destinations would be a much better way to run the system.

Anyway, I look forward to hearing about upgrades to the system. I'm sure Mo will keep us up to date.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ Is there any transport system you're not an expert on Svart? 

I'm surprised to see how early many of the lines close.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Cape Town Station*
Cost: $50 million
Status: Under construction, first upgrade in over 3 decades










The Cape Town railway station complex, which was built in 1961 and covers between 25 and 35 city blocks, is under- going a multimillion-rand redevelopment.

Property management company Intersite regional manager Lindelo Matya says: “The first phase of the multi-phased development, which has already quietly started behind the scenes, will be completed by December 2009 in preparation for 2010 FIFA World Cup.” Metrorail, which estimates that Cape Town station will attract cl4ose to 150 000 commuters during the World Cup has allocated close to R500-million for the first phase of refurbishment.

The initial phases, known as Cape Town Station 2010 Projects, will transform the station into a retail and entertainment centre by 2010 and consist of alterations and additions incorporating remedial works. Matya says: “The reimaging to be done at Cape Town station ahead of the 2010 World Cup would be the first phase and should give a fair idea of what the station could look like for the next 50 years.”

The subsequent phases of refurbishment and revitalisation of the station is planned to continue after 2010. The subsequent phases of refurbishment will investigate the long-term development and expansion of the primary transport exchange centre for the city of Cape Town. Metrorail will replace its entire fleet over 15 years as part of the subsequent phases. Matya says: “The proposal to sink the railway system below ground level between Cape Town, Woodstock and Esplanade stations is still being investigated.”

Intersite, commuter transport operator Metrorail and commuter rail services provider Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (Prasa), along with other key stakeholders, including local municipality City of Cape Town, community-based organisation Central City Partnership and the provincial government, are involved in the initiative to revitalise the station.

Ariya Projects was appointed as part of a consortium of established project management companies to head a multidisciplinary team on this project. The team includes architects, engineers, town planners, and heritage consul- tants, besides others. The team will be involved in the short- and long-term development projects.

The first phase of the project involves the upgrade of the shops and informal trading areas and the station deck precinct. New features include a transport museum, an art gallery, a travel agency, a bureau de change, an Internet café, a local crafters’ market, convenience stores, restaurants, fast-food outlets, a small conference venue and medical services.

Construction on underground services and basic infrastructure began in 2007, while alterations to the existing station buildings began in September last year. The project aims to change the station into a vibrant public transport centre that will renew confidence in passenger rail and draw people back to public transport. It also aims to change the Cape Town central business district, in the hope that it will be a catalyst for further renewal and investment in the city. “Transport and city development are intrinsically connected,” Matya emphasises.

Cape Town station serves as an interchange for a number of other modes of transport, inclu- ding minibus taxis, long-distance bus services, metered taxis and commuter buses. As a central transport interchange, the station will be the gateway to the city for scores of soccer fans. The new rail link between Cape Town station and Cape Town International Airport will add four to five new train sets and a whole new group of commuters to the service.

















*Ticket and information areas*










*Long distance bus terminal*










*Area around the glass box*










*Upper Deck Traders Area*


















*Central Walkway*










*Station Square*










*Strand Street View*










*Concourse on the other side*










*Another concourse interior area*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Cape Town Station Progress
*










*Tiles coming soon once ticket office opens*


















*New ticket sales office to open 10 June*

















*
Strand Street *










*Glass Box*










*Knuckle Building*










*Outside new food court*


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

I have been just seconds away from being robbed on my way out of that station (only time in SA), so the improvement is both welcome and neccesary. Especially when the airport link is completed... And it looks so sad and depressing now.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*
Two new stations opened in Khayelitsha
*
By Cindy Witten
10 June 2009

Metrorail is proud to announce the opening of two new train stations in Khayelitsha. Kuyasa and Chris Hani stations started operating on Monday morning.

“Kuyasa and Chris Hani stations is an extension of the Khayelitsha line and forms part of a Presidential Urban Renewal Programme,” said Metro Rail spokesperson Riana Scott.

The Urban Renewal Programme (URP) forms part of a national urban renewal strategy that was announced by former President Mbeki in his State of the Nation address in February 2001.

Metrorail says that this project is to “enable systematic and sustained interventions to alleviate poverty and significantly address under-development and socio-economic exclusion in Khayelitsha and Mitchell's Plain”.

“We are very happy to say that the two stations are open for operations and the community is thankful that they’ve got an alternative form of transport.”

A single Metro ticket for trains travelling from Cape Town to either Kuyasa or Chris Hani Stations costs R7.30, while a single Metro ticket between Khayelitsha Station and Kuyasa or Chris Hani Stations sells for R4.20


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

*Part of the Revamp*

Finishing touches to new offices which are now Open








New Food Court Area( over a month ago)








Working on the tiles (over a month ago)








An Amazing Station for an Amazing City


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

*Taken by jeffahn today*

























As you can see, its still under construction


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

IS this the "official" city to CTIA railway link thread?
anyway, construction will only begin( if agreed) once the Gautrain phase 1 is complete, so around 2011/2012 as stated


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

No, its the official cape town rail developments thread in the world forums. Not limited to the proposed airport link.


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, I only realised i was in the World forums thread now....I subscribed to this thread a few months back


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Cape Town Station Update*








The Mosaics and the glass work well together.








Nice shiny black tiles...very OR Tambo










More slippery white tiles










Cladding being removed and old ticket offices closed



















Cape Government Railways tiles being retained










View from inside new ticket office


















View towards ticket office









New location for shops inside terminus square


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Jeffahn said:


> *From about a week ago:*
> 
> New black tiling on walls at entrances:
> 
> ...


Courtesy of Jeffahn


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Bump...


> * CONSTRUCTION UPDATE - 30 NOVEMBER 2009*
> PARK STATION
> 
> 
> ...


www.gautrain.co.za


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

GAUTRAIN ON VIADUCT 15 AT OR TAMBO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT STATION.


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

On one of its many test runs from the airport.


thehein said:


>


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Everything about this project seems huge. Huge tunnels, massive station pits etc.

Are there any more station renders? Will Joburg Park Station be the 'main' station and connect up to Joburg's other rail lines?


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

^^ nope, the main one seem to be Marlboro. I thought Park Station will be the one as well as there are plans for *International Transit and Shopping Centre* which is going to change the face of Johannesburg for good. Please read about *International Transit and Shopping Centre* here http://www.joburg.org.za/content/view/2126/49/




_*Here are some renders...*_



*Park Station*




















*Rosebank*




















*Midrand*



















O.R. Tambo International



















Hatfiled, _I don't like the brick they used for parking lot..._



















*Rhodesfield*



















*Centuriin*, _my favourate..._




























*Sandton*



























*Pretoria*



















*Marlboro*


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Midrand Station today
















**









* Uploaded on February 8, 2010
by *The E.N.D*


----------



## Inertia (Aug 9, 2006)

Sandton station is the "main" station


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*FEBRUARY UPDATE

**A) SOUTHERN SECTION
1. Underground section*
All tunnel excavation – a total length of approximately 15.5 kilometers from Park Station to Marlboro Portal – was completed in September 2009. Civil works and tracklaying within the tunnels between the Portal and Sandton Station are complete and installation of associated electrical and mechanical infrastructure is well advanced. Within the remaining tunnel section to Park Station, civil works, including final lining, invert slabs, cable duct installation and walkways, are ongoing 
The underground works also include the construction of seven emergency access shafts located at intervals along the single-track rail tunnel between Park Station and Sandton Station. These shafts will provide emergency services personnel access to the tunnels below. At the bottom of certain of these shafts there will be safe havens where passengers can gather in case of an emergency. Construction works are ongoing at each of these emergency access shafts. 
*PARK STATION*






 *Construction of the Johannesburg Park Station adjacent multi-level parkade*​ 





 *Tiling and finishing works inside the Johannesburg Park Station concourse*​ At the underground station, the roof slab, concourse slab and the platforms are all substantially complete. Internal brickwork and plastering is well advanced at both concourse and platform levels. Wall tiling and mechanical and electrical (M&E) installations are ongoing. At the parkade structure, three of the six levels of deck slabs have been cast. 
Reinstatement of Wolmarans Street is complete and this was opened to traffic on 16 January 2010. Preparations for the reinstatement of utilities and roadworks at Smit Street have commenced. 
*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E1 (HILLBROW)*
Construction works in the safe haven and technical rooms located at the bottom of this shaft are ongoing and construction of the surface head house structure will commence shortly. 
*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E2 (THE WILDS, HOUGHTON)*
Construction works in the safe haven and technical rooms located at the bottom of this shaft are ongoing.
*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E3 (RIVIERA)*
Shaft construction works are complete. The head house structure on the surface is well advanced and M&E installations are in progress. Being a shallow shaft with direct access to the surface, there is no safe haven necessary at the bottom of this shaft.
*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E4 (HOUGHTON)*
Shaft construction works are complete. The head house structure on the surface is well advanced and M&E installations will commence shortly. Like E3, being a shallow shaft with direct access to the surface, there is no safe haven necessary at the bottom of this shaft.






 *Construction of the head house structure over Emergency Shaft 4 in Houghton*​ 





 *Construction of the head house structure over Emergency Shaft 4 in Houghton*​ *ROSEBANK STATION*
Backfilling over the station top slab and the adjacent cut and cover at the northern end is in progress. Reinstatement of Oxford Road above the station structure will follow in the next few months. Platform structures, brickwork and plastering are all substantially complete and painting and plumbing at both platform and concourse levels are well advanced. Wall tiling within the station is ongoing. Elevators have been positioned within the station box and M&E installations are in progress. 
At the parkade structure, located on corner of Oxford Road and Baker Street, columns and beams to the first floor of the parking deck are in progress. 






 *Backfilling of the area on top of the Rosebank Station roofslab in preparation of the re-instatement of Oxford Road*​ 





 *Construction of the Rosebank Station concourse with the ticket office in the background*​ *EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E5 (DUNKELD, ROSEBANK)*
Construction of the safe haven and technical rooms located at the bottom of this shaft are in progress. 
*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E6 (ILLOVO)*
Construction of the technical rooms located at the bottom of this shaft is ongoing. 
*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E7 (WESTERN SIDE OF RIVONIA ROAD, SANDTON)*
Construction of the technical rooms located at the bottom of this shaft is ongoing. 
*SANDTON STATION*
Underground station construction works are well advanced in the cavern section between the south and north shafts, as well as within the shafts themselves. These works include construction of the various platforms, the technical rooms and operational rooms, as well as the escalator and lift shafts and stairways that are located within the shafts. Mechanical and Electrical (M&E) installations are in progress and the escalators that will transport commuters between the station entrance and the underground platforms have been installed. Tracklaying within the station is complete and tiling of platforms has commenced. Erection of the structural steelwork frame that will form the station entrance structure located on the corner of Rivonia Road and West Street commenced at the end of January. 
Construction of the adjacent multi-level parkade structure, is progressing apace. 






 *Tile work and construction of commuter platforms at Sandton Station*​ 





 *Tunnel from Marlboro Portal at Sandton Station*​ *MUSHROOM FARM PARK CONSTRUCTION SHAFT*
Mushroom Farm Park was a temporary shaft, which was used to provide access for tunnel construction in both northern and southern directions simultaneously. All tunnelling and construction works carried out from this shaft were completed during 2009. The shaft was subsequently backfilled and the community park was reinstated, landscaped and upgraded. 
The aerial balloon facility that has recently been established in the park is nothing to do with the Gautrain project – this is an independent arrangement entered into between the City of Johannesburg Parks Department and an unrelated commercial enterprise. 
*MARLBORO PORTAL*
The portal at Marlboro is the point where the tunnel section 'daylights'. It separates the underground and surface sections of the route. 
Tracklaying within the dual tunnel section linking Marlboro Portal to Sandton Station is complete and the installation of associated railway infrastructure, such as signalling and communications, is well advanced. 
*2. Surface alignment*
*VIADUCTS 1A AND 11 OVER JUKSKEI RIVER AND EAST BANK ROAD*
Viaducts 1A and 11, which are located between the Portal and Marlboro Station and carry the railway lines across the Jukskei River and East Bank Drive, are both complete and the rest of the construction works and railway installations in this area are also substantially complete, apart from some finishing works and landscaping.
*MARLBORO STATION*
At Marlboro Station, internal finishes – including floor and wall tiling and painting - are well advanced, as is glazing of the external walls of the concourse and over-platform links. Tiling of the platforms has recently commenced. 
Railway tracks have been laid through the station and installation of associated railway equipment is ongoing. 
Externally, works continue at the bus terminal, with kerb laying on the parking deck and construction of the boundary around the station site also in progress. 






 *Testing of the electronic display boards at Marlboro Station*​ 





 *Installation of the ticket vending machines at Marlboro Station *​ *B) NORTHERN SECTION (Depot to Hatfield Station)*
*VIADUCT 2 OVER MODDERFONTEIN SPRUIT*
Viaduct 2 and the two adjacent bridges over the future Frankenwald and Maxwell Roads are complete, with railway infrastructure in place across all three of these structures. Erection of noise barriers along this section of the alignment is also complete.
*TRAIN AND BUS DEPOTS*
All Train Depot facilities, including the maintenance workshops, the train system administration buildings and operations control centre, are complete and operational. This centre is the heartbeat of Gautrain from where signalling, telecommunications, automatic fare collection, traction power and overhead distribution CCTV cameras and maintenance will be managed using world-class, high technology systems. 
At the Train Depot, Gautrain's 24 train sets will be maintained, serviced cleaned, and securely stabled overnight. 
At the adjacent Bus Maintenance Depot, which will perform a similar function for Gautrain's dedicated fleet of 125 luxury buses, construction is well advanced. This facility is located in the area that was occupied by the precast yard, which was dismantled a few months ago. Construction of the bus workshop, canteen, gatehouse, bus wash facility, fuel bay and apron slabs is ongoing, together with refurbishment of the admin building previously utilized as site offices. 
*RAIL YARD AND TRACKWORKS*
All trackwork and the stabling sidings within the Depot area are complete, energized and operational. 
On the mainline sections, trackworks are complete from Sandton Station to ORTIA on the East-West Line and to Dale Road in Midrand on the North-South Line. Other than in the tunnels, these lines are energized and operational. 
Whilst dynamic testing of trains has been underway for the past year on the approximately 7 km long 'test track' section of the route from behind Linbro Park to Midrand, testing of trains has recently also commenced on the airport link. 
Tracklaying from Dale Road northwards commenced in November last year and had progressed to just north of Midrand Station by the end of January. 






 *Temporary butt-welding yard on the alignment between Midrand and Centurion Station*​ 





 *Track laying vehicle on the alignment between Midrand and Centurion Station*​ *RAIL CAR ASSEMBLY AND TESTING*
By the end of January, 49 of the 96 rail cars had been delivered to the Depot. This equates to 12 complete four-car trains. 
Gautrain's rolling stock of 96 rail cars is based on the renowned Bombardier Electrostar series, which is used extensively in the United Kingdom. 
The first 15 rail cars were manufactured and fully assembled at Bombardier Transportation's facility in Derby in the U.K. The manufacture of body shells and components for the remainder of the fleet is ongoing. All 15 of these Derby-built rail cars were delivered to the Depot during the first half of 2009. 
The body shells and major components for the remaining 81 rail cars are being 'flat packed' into crates and shipped to South Africa for assembly in Nigel. Delivery to the Depot of rail cars assembled at Union Carriage and Wagon Partnership in Nigel, which commenced during April 2009, is ongoing. 
Dynamic testing of train sets continues on the 7km test track adjacent to the Depot and, since the beginning of January, on the East-West lines to ORTIA. 
*VIADUCT 3 OVER ALLENDALE ROAD*
North of the Depot, Viaduct 3 and all bridges, construction works and railway installations are substantially complete up to Midrand Station, with only some minor finishing items and completion of landscaping works outstanding. This section of the route includes the test track, where dynamic testing of train sets is ongoing.
*MIDRAND STATION*
At Midrand Station, station building works are well advanced, roof cladding to the platforms is substantially complete and is ongoing over the concourse. Interior tiling and finishing works, together with M&E installations, are ongoing. Platforms are substantially complete and platform tiling will commence in the next few weeks, Tracklaying through the station is in progress. 
Retaining walls, earthworks and drainage for the parking areas are well advanced and layerworks and surfacing are ongoing 
From Midrand Station to the Technopark area at Centurion, civil works are approaching completion. Completion of fencing, landscaping and finishing works are ongoing. Catenary masts have bee erected along most of this section and tracklaying is in progressing northwards from Midrand Station. 






 *Construction of Midrand Station on top of Grand Central Bridge*​ 





 *Construction of the Midrand Station concourse and ticket offices*​ *VIADUCT 4 OVER RIETSPRUIT AND OLIFANTSFONTEIN ROAD SOUTH*
Viaduct 4 is complete and is ready for the installation of railway lines and associated railway infrastructure. 
*VIADUCT 5 OVER THE N1, BEN SCHOEMAN AND INCLUDING CENTURION STATION*
Viaduct 5c carries the elevated Gautrain railway lines through Centurion, forming the link between the balanced cantilever viaducts crossing the N1 highway at John Vorster interchange in the south and the Ben Schoeman highway at the Jean Avenue interchange in the north. It supports the elevated Centurion Station platforms located approximately midway along its length. 
A significant achievement during January this year was the completion of the final span at the southern end of Viaduct 5c, which is now linked to the balanced cantilever viaduct at John Vorster interchange. At the northern end of Viaduct 5c, where construction of the two remaining piers is in progress, erection of the ten remaining deck spans will continue once these piers have been completed. 






 *Construction of the in-situ balanced cantilever deck sections for Viaduct 5 at John Vorster Avenue*​ 





 *Construction of the in-situ balanced cantilever deck sections for Viaduct 5 at Jean Avenue*​ Construction of the in-situ balanced cantilever deck sections at both the John Vorster and Jean Avenue Viaducts continues to progress steadily. Completion of the remaining span sections at both of these exceptionally graceful structures will be achieved during the second quarter of this year. 






 *Construction of Centurion Station at Viaduct 5*​ 





 *Construction of the Centurion Station platform on top of Viaduct 5*​ The Centurion Station platforms are elevated and are located on Viaduct 5, which runs immediately adjacent and parallel to West Street. The concourse buildings and parking area are at ground level. Erection of the precast platforms and parapets atop the viaduct is complete and platform roof cladding is well advanced. Station building works, platform access stairs and lift shaft construction are all substantially complete. The structural steel curtain wall framing to the concourse area is in progress. Finishing trades within the concourse have commenced and mechanical and electrical installations within the technical rooms are ongoing. Earthworks and dynamic compaction of the parking area continue and layer works are in progress. 
*VIADUCT 6 OVER EEUFEES ROAD*
At Viaduct 6, piling at the southern abutment is ongoing and four of the six deck spans have been completed.
*VIADUCT 7 OVER NELSON MANDELA BOULEVARD*
Construction of this viaduct is progressing apace. The deck to the section that will carry the railway lines across Nelson Mandela Boulevard is well advanced and parapet erection is in progress. Pier and trestle beam construction for the remaining sections of this “Y-shaped” structure that will cross over the existing railway lines is ongoing, together with placing of the M-beams for the bridge decks. 
*PRETORIA STATION*
At Pretoria Station, concrete and building works, as well as the platform and concourse roof cladding, are substantially complete. Curtain wall framing and glazing are approaching completion and internal finishing works are ongoing. Mechanical and electrical installations have commenced. Parking area construction has started and refurbishing of the historically significant coach washing shed, that has been incorporated into the station design, will commence shortly. 






 *Tiling and finishing works inside the Pretoria Station concourse*​ 





 *Construction of the Pretoria Station platforms*​ *HATFIELD STATION*
Structural works for the concourse slab being constructed over the future platforms are progressing apace, as does construction of the adjacent parkade structure, where most of the final eighth level deck had cast by month end. 
Between Pretoria Station and Hatfield Station, a number of bridges crossing the existing PRASA railway line require to either be widened or lengthened to accommodate the adjacent Gautrain tracks. Whilst most of these bridges have already been completed and reopened to traffic, works on the remaining structures are ongoing. Extensive lateral support works in cuttings, together with the earthworks and construction of the retaining structures necessary to widen the existing embankments, are ongoing. 






 *Construction of the adjacent multi-story parkade at Hatfield Station*​ 





 *Structural works for the construction of Hatfield Station concourse and platform*​ *C) EAST-WEST AIRPORT LINK*
*3. Airport Link (Marlboro Station to OR Tambo International Airport)
*
Civil construction works are substantially complete along the entire airport link, which includes eleven bridges, three viaducts and a number of other structures, including the platforms for a future station at Modderfontein. Remaining works are limited to some final finishings and completion of landscaping in certain areas. 
Trackworks and associated railway infrastructure are also complete, with this section of the route now energized and operational. 
*VIADUCT 13 OVER CENTENARY WAY, MODDERFONTEIN*
Viaduct 13 is complete, with the railway lines across this structure now in use. 
*VIADUCT 14 OVER ZUURFONTEIN ROAD AND RAILWAY LINE*
Viaduct 14 is complete, with the railway lines across this structure now in use. 
*VIADUCT 15 INCLUDING RHODESFIELD STATION*
Rhodesfield Station is positioned approximately one third of the way along Viaduct 15, directly above the existing PRASA railway lines running between Isando and Kempton Park. The platforms are elevated, with the station entrance, concourse and parking area located at ground level, on the eastern side of the existing railway lines. 
Construction of the station is approaching completion. The platforms, access ways and the station buildings are all substantially complete. Internal finishes are well advanced and technical equipment and M&E installations are ongoing. Platform tiling will commence shortly. Railway tracks have been laid through the station and the lines are in use. Externally, the attenuation pond is complete and parking area construction is well advanced and ongoing. 
Immediately adjacent to the Gautrain station, the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA) continues with construction of a new station on its system. This will provide commuters with a convenient transfer link between the Gautrain and PRASA systems. Construction of the PRASA station foundations and columns is ongoing and installation of railway lines through the new station is in progress. 
Viaduct 15 is complete, with the railway lines across this structure now in use. 






 *Construction of the Rhodesfield Station at Viaduct 15*​ 





 *Installation of the ticket vending machines at Rhodesfield Station *​ *VIADUCT 15 INCLUDING OR TAMBO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT STATION*
The ORTIA Station concourse is located at the eastern end of viaduct 15 and is directly linked to the departures level of the adjacent new Central Terminal Building, one level below. 
Finishing works within the station concourse shell are substantially complete, as are electrical and mechanical installations. Ticket vending machines and fare gates have been installed and are being tested. Public address systems have been installed. 
Externally, the platform structures and canopies are substantially complete, with platform tiling to commence shortly. Rail tracks have been installed through the station. Construction of the three sets emergency access stairs located at the ends on the platform is ongoing. 






 *Testing of the Gautrain, trains arriving at OR Tambo International Airport Station *​ 





 *Installed fare gates at OR Tambo International Airport Station *​ *D) OVERALL PROGRESS*
Construction started at the end of September 2006. Gautrain will be completed in two phases:


The first phase has a duration of 45 months. It includes the network between the OR Tambo International Airport and Sandton and includes the stations at OR Tambo, Rhodesfield, Marlboro and Sandton, together with the Depot and Operations Control Centre located near Allandale Road in Midrand.
The second phase, being constructed concurrently, will be completed in 54 months, during 2011. It includes the remainder of the rail network and stations linking Sandton to Park Station in Johannesburg and the route from Midrand to Hatfield.
 Toll-free call centre: 0800-GAUTRAIN (0800-42887246). The call centre is operational weekdays between 7am and 7pm with an answering system after-hours. Communities are reminded that regular Community Liaison Forums are held in affected areas. 

Source : www.gautrain.co.za


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

* Latest aerial pics*

 Train depot and test tack near Midrand

 Marlboro station with the N3 underpass towards the airport

 Johannesburg Park station - the parkade is clearly visible on the opposite side of Smit Street. Metrorail station is just next to the Gautrain station.

 Rosebank station. Back filling has started and the parkade is visible in the foreground.

 Rosebank station parkade

 Sandton station parkade with construction shafts to the underground station

 Mushroom Farm Park, Sandton. Gautrain's temporary construction shaft was dismantled and the park was restored to its former glory

 Gautrain visible on the line towards the airport

 Viaduct/bridge towards the airport station

 Rhodesfield station, Kempton park, is situated just over 1km from the airport. On the right is a new PRASA/Metrorail station being built.

 Midrand station and parking area

 Viaduct/bridge over John Vorster interchange, Centurion

 Line towards Pretoria station and then the bridge over Nelson Mandela Boulevard towards Hatfield

 Line towards Pretoria station and then the bridge over Nelson Mandela Boulevard towards Hatfield

 Hatfield station with its parkade visible

 Viaduct/bridge towards Centurion station

 Centurion station

 Midrand station


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Uploaded on February 21, 2010
by *The E.N.D*


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*The stations :
Park Station (Johannesburg CBD)*

















*Centurion Station (Centurion)*









*Hatfield Station (northern Pretoria)*









*Marlboro Station (N3/Marlboro Drive interchange) *








*
Midrand Station (Midrand)*









*OR Tambo International Station (ORTIA)*









*Pretoria Station (Pretoria CBD)*









*Rhodesfield Station (west of OR Tambo International Airport)*









*Sandton Station (Sandton CBD) *


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

It is amazing to see so many new constructions out here


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Pic from Niger1.com


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Photo updates from the Gautrain's Facebook gallery

*Gautrain at Sandton Station platforms, being tested in the tunnel section*









*Construction works on platform level at Sandton Station*









*Construction of the structural steel roof for Sandton Station*









*Kerb laying on the parking deck at Marlboro Station*








*
Installation of a electronic display board at Marlboro Station*








*
Gautrain arriving at Rhodesfield Station*









*Ticket vending machines and ticket office, Rhodesfield Station*








*
Bus canopy structures in front of Rhodesfield Station. Gautrain parked at platforms*









*Airport station platforms*









*Airport station concourse*









*Escalators leading from the airport's international arrivals in the central terminal building to the Gautrain station above
*








*
Fare gate for reading electronic smart card tickets. Ticket office in the back.*









*Passenger information display boards, airport station*









*Johannesburg Park Station tunnel portal for the underground section of the route*









*Construction of the ventilation rooms on the northern side of Smit Street at Johannesburg Park Station*








*
Installation of jet fans in the ventilation rooms at Rosebank Station*









*Installation of technical equipment at Rosebank Station*









*Construction of the Rosebank Station cut and cover towards the Tunnel Boring Machine portal*









*Rosebank Station platforms*









*Backfilling of the roof slab over the station box at Rosebank Station, next to the Zone, Oxford Road. Pedestrian bridge visible in the back.*









*Midrand station track laying*









*Stairs to Midrand station concourse*









*Bus canopy and walkway structural steelwork erection at Midrand Station.*









*Ticket offices, Midrand Station*









*Exterior view of Midrand station with stair cases leading to the platforms above*









*Windows at the Centurion Station, West Street facade*









*Internal finishes for the Centurion Station concourse. Ticket offices and stairs to platforms above*









*Centurion Station platforms*









*Construction of the Gautrain concourse slab over the existing Metrorial/PRASA railway reserve. Gautrain station parkade is on the right.*


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^It does look very nice E.N.D. and as a lover of, shall we say, progress through infrastructure I would certainly congratulate South Africa. But... one burning question: is this going to be ready in time for the Football World Cup?

I ask this question not because I'm a "fetischist" about sports events, but rather because the railway press here in France where I live has begun to take a very negative editorial line. The Chinese (said a magazine last month) managed to build four subway lines with a total 54 stations in less than five years from start to finish in preparation of the Beijing Olympics. The South Africans (again, I'm quoting) are hard pressed to finish one surface railway line from the airport to the norther suburbs of Johannesburg. I don't want to believe in this. So...

...please, PLEASE, someone tell me the French press is wrong.


----------



## signol (Feb 1, 2010)

hans280 said:


> ^^It does look very nice E.N.D. and as a lover of, shall we say, progress through infrastructure I would certainly congratulate South Africa. But... one burning question: is this going to be ready in time for the Football World Cup?
> 
> I ask this question not because I'm a "fetischist" about sports events, but rather because the railway press here in France where I live has begun to take a very negative editorial line. The Chinese (said a magazine last month) managed to build four subway lines with a total 54 stations in less than five years from start to finish in preparation of the Beijing Olympics. The South Africans (again, I'm quoting) are hard pressed to finish one surface railway line from the airport to the norther suburbs of Johannesburg. I don't want to believe in this. So...
> 
> ...please, PLEASE, someone tell me the French press is wrong.


From my understanding, the Gautrain project was never intended to be part of the World Cup. The construction company offered to speed up construction in order to be ready in time for the WC, but wanted too much extra money for it... Hopefully, at least the JNB - Sandton line will be ready in time anyway.

signol


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

^^Precisely.


hans280 said:


> ^^It does look very nice E.N.D. and as a lover of, shall we say, progress through infrastructure I would certainly congratulate South Africa. But... one burning question: is this going to be ready in time for the Football World Cup?
> 
> I ask this question not because I'm a "fetishist" about sports events, but rather because the railway press here in France where I live has begun to take a very negative editorial line. The Chinese (said a magazine last month) managed to build four subway lines with a total 54 stations in less than five years from start to finish in preparation of the Beijing Olympics. The South Africans (again, I'm quoting) are hard pressed to finish one surface railway line from the airport to the norther suburbs of Johannesburg. I don't want to believe in this. So...
> 
> ...please, PLEASE, someone tell me the French press is wrong.


Like signol said,the Gautrain is not and has never been a World Cup project.The project itself has been on the cards since the early 2000s but wasn't included in our World Cup bid.The consortium responsible for construction did offer to speed up construction on the ORTIA-Sandton line for a ridiculous amount of money and the provincial government flat out refused citing more pressing social expenses.The China comparism is just downright unfair,a few nations can hold a candle to its capital and manpower.

In any case,the Gautrain Management Agency now says the line will be ready.



> *Laduma for Gautrain as service is set to kick off on June 8*
> By: Irma Venter
> 10th March 2010
> 
> ...


http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/ar...rvice-is-set-to-kick-off-on-june-8-2010-03-10


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^Thanks for the good news! OK, so the Gautrain was not formally part of the World Cup bid, but you must admit that it would have looked silly if it had been readied three months after the big event. I can understand, though, why some people in SA have had some socially-based objections to the project: 100 Rand for a ticket from the Airport to Sandton? That would be pretty stiff even in the richest countries of the world, and it must be unattainable for many poor people in Gauteng. 



The E.N.D said:


> The China comparism is just downright unfair,a few nations can hold a candle to its capital and manpower.


I agree that China is a special case. One might throw back at the French that the Chinese are about to complete a highspeed network, in less than five years, which is longer and faster than what the French have managed since 1982. :lol: 

That said, there's also a "regional" aspect to this: South Korea does not have a command economy and they too complete infrastructure projects with the speed of summer lightning. In their case it's not just about holding a candle to the manpower. The rumour has it that the Director General in charge of building the highway from Seoul to Pusan (a former army general...) slept in his office for almost two years in order not to let the project out of sight.


----------



## Inertia (Aug 9, 2006)

hans280 said:


> ^^Thanks for the good news! OK, so the Gautrain was not formally part of the World Cup bid, but you must admit that it would have looked silly if it had been readied three months after the big event. I can understand, though, why some people in SA have had some socially-based objections to the project: *100 Rand for a ticket from the Airport to Sandton? That would be pretty stiff even in the richest countries of the world, and it must be unattainable for many poor people in Gauteng.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? +-$15?


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

Inertia said:


> Really? +-$15?


Well, in Europe we have two schools: in some places (e.g. Istanbul, Zurich...) airports are connected to the centre of town via a prolongation of ordinary metro or commuter lines. There, it costs but a couple of dollars to get to or from the airport. In other places (e.g. Oslo, Stockholm...) they have invested in dedicated highspeed track, which will take you from/to the airport at speeds exceeding 200 km/h. There you pay through the nose. (More than 30 US dollars in the case of Stockholm.)


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Then you could say the Gautrain subscribes to the latter school of thought.I know it doesn't come close to being high speed but that's how it is being sold here in SA : a much faster alternative.Also recall that the Gautrain is geared towards the LSM 7 plus segment so parting with R100 is not the end of the world.Your "not attainable for the province's poor" point is kinda baseless considering that air travel (let alone high speed rail) is inaccessible to the poor.And just for argument's sake,isn't the Heathrow Express similarly priced?


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^Yes, the Heathrow Express (some express!) is one of out of two European "bastard approaches" where a railway company milks a monopoly for whatever it's worth. The other one is the railway link between Charles de Gaulle Airport and central Paris. The latter involved only prolonging an existing RER line (suburban rail) 6 km across open field to the airport. Most trains are not direct, so one has to spend an agonising 40-45 minutes to get downtown. For this "luxury" the French railways demand 8.5 Euros. 

That's monopoly for you! But, as I said, in most European capitals using this kind of railway link costs you only chickenfeed. - Admittedly in Zurich the price (if you don't have the half-price rail abonnement that every Swiss citizen buys yearly) is 25 Sfr, but this is a country where the average monthly household income is 6,700 US dollars.


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

February 2010 update



> CONSTRUCTION UPDATE - 10 MARCH 2010 PAGE OPTIONS
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


 Source : http://www.gautrain.co.za/index.php?pid=2233&ct=1&fid=6&click=2


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Midrand Station*


































Uploaded on March 21, 2010
by *The E.N.D*


----------



## Apoc89 (Mar 4, 2010)

hans280 said:


> ^^Yes, the Heathrow Express (some express!) is one of out of two European "bastard approaches" where a railway company milks a monopoly for whatever it's worth.


I can't see what you mean by "monopoly", when Heathrow is also served by the Connect train and London Underground. I'd say it follows both approaches(overpriced "express" and cheap but slow metro) with a third compromise between the two. The Stansted Express might fit your description pretty well though.

Back on topic, the Gautrain looks great. I like how sleek the trains look, and that golden paintjob. Looks like it could be a success. :cheers:


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Centurion bridge










*The Camerazzi Community


* 

N14 Viaduct










*Photos by*
iNipple


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

bump.


joburg said:


> Some photos from the Gautrain March update. I think these are drop dead :banana: :carrot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Centurion station.


Inertia said:


>


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Centurion station.


Inertia said:


>


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Aerial of Sandton station (underground)










Installation of roof structure over Sandton station entrance









Aerial of Midrand Station









Midrand station interior









Rosebank station aerial









Marlboro station aerial








Marlboro station









Ticket vending machines at Marlboro









Installation of fare gates at Marlboro









A train arrives at Marlboro station









Aerial of OR Tambo Intl. Airport station


















ORTIA station


















Centurion station aerial









Centurion station facade









Centurion station interior









Centurion platform









Rhodesfield station aerial










Train arrives at Rhodesfield









Pics from Gautrain gallery


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

hans280 said:


> ^^It does look very nice E.N.D. and as a lover of, shall we say, progress through infrastructure I would certainly congratulate South Africa. But... one burning question: is this going to be ready in time for the Football World Cup?
> 
> I ask this question not because I'm a "fetischist" about sports events, but rather because the railway press here in France where I live has begun to take a very negative editorial line. The Chinese (said a magazine last month) managed to build four subway lines with a total 54 stations in less than five years from start to finish in preparation of the Beijing Olympics. The South Africans (again, I'm quoting) are hard pressed to finish one surface railway line from the airport to the norther suburbs of Johannesburg. I don't want to believe in this. So...
> 
> ...please, PLEASE, someone tell me the French press is wrong.


I am wondering if the French press is stating that the Gauteng project is run by a French consortium? Bombela Consortium is a partnership between Bombardier Transportation, Bouygues Travaux Publics, Murray & Roberts, the Loliwe companies and RATP Développement.


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ Very nice, one of my favs


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Screencaps from Sydney Seshibedi's slideshow found on http://www.multimedia.timeslive.co.za/photos/2010/04/first-glimpse-at-the-gautrain/


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice infrastructure, especially the stations, which are attractive without being overly grandiose. If only my native California could ever build such a line (I really have doubts now). 

May I ask a question, what is the type of signaling to be used on this line- lineside signaling or cab signals? I ask because I see max speed is 160km/h, which happens to be the maximum permitted speed for lineside signal operation here in Japan.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

HigerBigger said:


> I am wondering if the French press is stating that the Gauteng project is run by a French consortium? Bombela Consortium is a partnership between Bombardier Transportation, Bouygues Travaux Publics, Murray & Roberts, the Loliwe companies and RATP Développement.


HigerBigger, the French press is ACUTELY aware of this fact. It is actually part of the problem (as I see it). "Grands Projets" her in France are routinely capped by payments by the government of anywhere from 200 mill EUR to several billions for completion on time and in recompensation of - real or imaginatory - unforeseen complications during the construction process. 

It is ingrained - and, as a resident of Paris, I say this with considerable regret - in the national pscyche that timeliness and technichal parameters should be much more important to "responsible public authorities" than beancounter issues such as financial cost. If the authorities of Gauteng got themselves involved in a dispute with Bombela about costs then, in French eyes, this would reflect poorly on the authorities.... "Real public authorities, in the mold of Napoleon 3, care nothing about petty cash; they care everything about the grandeur des grands projets!" (OK, I exaggerate, but not much. :lol


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

k.k.jetcar said:


> May I ask a question, what is the type of signaling to be used on this line- lineside signaling or cab signals? I ask because I see max speed is 160km/h, which happens to be the maximum permitted speed for lineside signal operation here in Japan.


The Gautrain uses lineside signaling coupled with onboard ATP.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

The E.N.D said:


> The Gautrain uses lineside signaling coupled with onboard ATP.


Thank you. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the signal setup in future posts.


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Midrand station today*


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Fantastic system! I wish we had that in Brazil


----------



## homunwai (May 13, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance. 
Can someone provide some details about the trains? 
- Gauge? 
- Floor height (from top of rail). 
- Width? height?

Thank you.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I was quite surprised to see how narrow the carriages were. I would have thought they would have made them slightly wider. Are they built to the UK loading gauge or something?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Which train is uses ? Bombardier Talent, Desiro, one else ?

Thank you


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

Gadiri said:


> Which train is uses ? Bombardier Talent, Desiro, one else ?
> 
> Thank you


Bombardier Electrostar trainsets are used.

Steve


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

homunwai said:


> Pardon my ignorance.
> Can someone provide some details about the trains?
> - Gauge?
> - Floor height (from top of rail).
> ...


*Standard gauge i.e. 1435mm
* Height 3.78 m
* Width 2.80 m










Source : http://twitpic.com/1pemnw


----------



## Inertia (Aug 9, 2006)

Long overdue update:

So about 2 weeks ago I was invited for the first mass public testing ("stress test") of the airport line. About 700 people participated, and we took a ride from Sandton station to the airport, and back, which I timed to be just under 15 minutes (one way), as promised . Here are some photos I managed to squeeze in:

*The busses we were ferried to the Marlboro station from the head office in: (didnt get an inside shot  )*



















*Marlboro:*























































*Tried to get a few sneaky pictures of the Sandton platform from inside the train (we weren't allowed out  )*




























All I can say is WOW. Be prepared to have your mind blown when you ride this baby from the 8th


----------



## Inertia (Aug 9, 2006)

www.gautrain.co.za


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice pictures. Are the Electrostars bought "off the shelf" (i.e. built to the British loading gauge)?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

k.k.jetcar said:


> Nice pictures. Are the Electrostars bought "off the shelf" (i.e. built to the British loading gauge)?


Funnily enough that's exactly what I asked and didn't get an answer.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no idea myself, but perhaps www.gautrain.co.za has an answer.


----------



## Inertia (Aug 9, 2006)

k.k.jetcar said:


> Nice pictures. Are the Electrostars bought "off the shelf" (i.e. built to the British loading gauge)?


They've been customised to the South African climate but are essentially built off the identical chassis to the UK model. 



> The Gautrain rail cars are safe, comfortable, quiet, reliable high-speed train cars perfectly suited to the needs of the modern rail commuter passenger.
> The rail cars (coaches) are based on the highly successful Electrostar rail car produced by Bombardier. The Electrostar is used extensively in the UK following its introduction in 1999. Since then, it has become the most popular new rail car being supplied in the UK.
> The Eurostar is among the leaders in its class in terms of reliability and availability during in-service operation.
> The rail car is fabricated extensively from aluminium leading to a low mass which in turn leads to reduced energy consumption during operations. The state-of-the-art design incorporates crash- and crush-worthiness fully compliant with modern day safety requirements.
> ...


http://about.gautrain.co.za/services/look-feel/look-and-feel/


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

The E.N.D said:


>


160 km/h only ?
I'm a bit disapointed.
I was especting a 220 km/h top speed: even if it is not really HSR, it's not too far.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

It would not be useful, the longest branch is 62 km long and station spaced between 5 to 20 km.


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Gautrain readying for official launch*

35 minutes ago Print this article | Email article 
*







*


Johannesburg – Gautrain, the multibillion rand rapid rail project, will formally be launched on Saturday, erasing any doubts that the first phase of the R25bn project will be finished in time before the Soccer World Cup gets underway next week. 

The first phase was originally scheduled to be completed on June 27. 

Barbara Jensen, spokesperson for Gautrain Management Agency, which belongs to the Gauteng province and is overseeing the construction of the project, told I-Net Bridge ahead of the formal launch on Saturday the first phase had met the deadline that "seemed impossible a couple months ago". 

The first phase links OR Tambo International Airport and Sandton. It is especially vital for Johannesburg, which will host both the opening and closing ceremonies of the World Cup, running from June 11 to July 11. 

In the original contract signed on September 28 2006, the Bombela Concession Company was tasked with completing the first phase on June 27 2010. 

Bombela consists of Bombardier, Bouygues Travaux Publics, Murray & Roberts and Strategic Partners Group. 

In November 2009, Bombela requested R1.3bn to bring forward the completion date by one month, but the Gauteng province declined this 
request. 

The official launch on Saturday confirms that the first phase has been completed, paving way for the start of commercial operation. 

Jensen said the commercial operation would start on Tuesday, three days before the World Cup kicks off. 

Gautrain Management Agency would operate Gautrain. 

"We have completed all construction on the airport link OR Tambo to Sandton," Jensen said. 

Rhodesfield and Marlboro stations will be operational, Jensen said. As part of phase two, the construction on the route from Sandton to 
Johannesburg Park Station and from Sandton to Hatfield in Pretoria was ongoing, she said. 

This second phase - which is scheduled to be completed in 2011 - connects Sandton to Park Station, and Midrand to Hatfield in Tshwane. 

The network will cover nearly 80km long once both phases one and two are finished. 

Gautrain cleared one of its major hurdles on Wednesday when Deputy Minister of Transport, Jeremy Cronin, handed over the safety permit, which authorises the operations of the Gautrain, to Bombela. 

In terms of the National Railway Safety Regulator Act, no person is allowed to operate a railway service in the country without a safety permit, which is issued by the National Railway Safety Regulator. 

Much of the operational groundwork has been laid already. 

Gautrain Management Agency announced ticket fares on May 26. A trip from OR Tambo to Sandton will cost R100 in either direction. 

There are other ticket fares applicable to trips between stations. A single trip from Sandton to Marlboro will cost 16.50 rand, from Sandton to Rhodesfield R21.00; and from Marlboro to Rhodesfield 18.50 rand. 

An integrated single train plus single bus trips will cost R22.50 from Sandton to Marlboro, R27.00 from Sandton to Rhodesfield; and R24.50 from Marlboro to Rhodesfield. 

Parking at any station will cost R9.50 for the first 24 hours. 

The agency said commuters would access all services by means of a contactless smart card – the Gautrain Gold Card, which allows seamless 
transfer between Gautrain's train, bus and parking services. 

"Cash will not be accepted for passage on the buses or trains or at the parking exit gates," it said. 

- I-Net Bridge


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Facts about the Gautrain on the first day of operation *

The Bombela Concession Company has today thanked the public, particularly Gauteng residents for their unwavering support on the first day of Gautrain's operations. Bombela CEO, Jerome Govender said that the service operated generally smoothly with the trains operating at 96.7% punctuality and 100% availability.

The first trains departed Sandton Station on time at 05:24, and the OR Tambo International Airport on time at 05:30. Trains during the first hour of operations (05:30 - 06:30) of the Airport Service were full, carrying approximately 1 000 passengers during this period. All 38 buses ferrying passengers to and from the stations also ran according to schedule. No safety or security incidents have been reported. Commuters are encouraged to use the Gautrain bus service which operates in surrounding areas that are up to 15 kilometer radius of the stations.










Govender acknowledged that while the train and bus services went smoothly, there were intermittent delays with the automatic fare collection system - particularly credit card connections. There have also been some electronic issues at parking gates. "We are aware of these issues and sincerely regret any inconvenience caused. We thank Gautrain passengers for their patience as we work through our first few days of operation. Customers are requested to approach the customer service agents at each station for assistance with any issues. These agents are all in uniform, wearing high visibility vests" he said










No cash is accepted on the Gautrain trains, buses or at the parking exit gates. Commuters should access all services by means of a contactless smart card - the Gautrain Gold Card. The Gautrain Gold Card allows seamless transfer between Gautrain's train, bus and parking services. Gautrain Gold Cards are available at a once-off cost of R10 from ticket offices and ticket vending machines at all stations as well as at selected retailers. Value can then be loaded onto the cards on an as-required basis and the cards can be re-used over and over again to pay for Gautrain services. Passengers also have the opportunity of registering their Gautrain Gold Cards at a ticket office which will enable the blacklisting of a card should it be lost or stolen. Un-used value on the card can then be transferred to a new card.

The train and bus services operate from Monday to Sunday between 05:30 to 20:30. Trains and buses are available every 12 minutes during peak times (05:30 to 08:30 and 16:00 to 19:00), and every 20 minutes during off-peak times. On weekends the train service is available every 30 minutes.










MoneyWeb


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Source : http://www.news24.com/Galleries/Image/Images/South Africa/First passengers on Gautrain


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Good to see it's up and running! Shame about the frequencies, but nothing is ever perfect! I like electrostars myself even if they are a little cramped. Looking forward to a really successful world cup guys!


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Looking forward to a really successful world cup guys!


We hosted the sh#t out of the World Cup!

A cross-post from Gautrain's SA thread.





Inertia said:


> Been a while since we've had an update:
> 
> Rosebank (reinstatement of Oxford road):
> 
> ...


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, really nice. Big step for Africa.


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Johannesburg Park Station*










That's the station shell going up.



























*Rosebank station*









*Sandton station (in operation)*




































*Marlboro Station (in operation)*


















*Rhodesfield station (in operation)*


























*OR Tambo International Airport station*




















*Midrand station*



























*Centurion station*

























*Pretoria station*


















*Hatfield station*


















All pics sourced from http://www.gautrain.co.za/img_gal/


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Midrand station*


----------



## Inertia (Aug 9, 2006)

July 2010:

Park Station:




























Rosebank Station:




























Sandton Station:



















North-south line









Rhodesfield Station:














































ORTIA Station:



















Midrand Station:




























Centurion Station:



















Industrial lights??









Hatfield Station:





































Pretoria Station:



















Bus Depot:




























www.gautrain.co.za


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Cross post from the Gautrain SA thread.


Pule said:


> *Taken today*


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

My two fave stations which are still U/C.

Midrand Station









Centurion Station


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Station de Sandton.

 *By Lee Pyne* Lee Pyne-Mercier 











_image hosted on *flickr*_
 *By Green_Guerrilla* David Alves













 *By fmgbain* Henti Smith


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Midrand station open day.*
 *By The E.N.D*

_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## signol (Feb 1, 2010)

Several South African cities have a suburban Metrorail network, used mainly by commuters, but a couple are used by tourists (most notably the Simonstown line in Cape Town).

Last month we visited relatives in Durban, and took a ride on the Metrorail line along the coast, from Amanzimtoti to Scottburgh. Here are a couple of pics.










































signol


----------



## Alestorm (Apr 22, 2010)

Didn't know they also have a line that goes along the coast. You guys were in 3rd class by the way, or Metro instead of MetroPlus. The seating in MetroPlus is far better.

People don't have a very high opinion of Metrorail in Durban and Gauteng, probably why it was so empty.


----------



## signol (Feb 1, 2010)

Alestorm said:


> Didn't know they also have a line that goes along the coast. You guys were in 3rd class by the way, or Metro instead of MetroPlus. The seating in MetroPlus is far better.
> 
> People don't have a very high opinion of Metrorail in Durban and Gauteng, probably why it was so empty.


We actually bought Metro Plus tickets, but the Plus carriage was the far end of the train when it arrived. We headed in that direction, but had to get on when the train was about to depart, and the baby's pushchair wouldn't fit through the carriage connecting doors!

My wife, who's from Pinetown, wouldn't use it in the city centre, but the outer coastal route is ok. And I waited until almost at the end of the line to take photos  Most seats were taken, with a few people getting off at each stop.

signol


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Sandton station*

By munschroom 
_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

*Gautrain Construction Update - End Nov 2010*

*A)	CONSTRUCTION*

On 8 June 2010, Phase 1 of the Gautrain System was opened for commercial service. The first phase operations include the airport train service between Sandton Station and OR Tambo International Airport, a commuter service between Sandton and Rhodesfield – with an intermediate stop at Marlboro Station – as well as dedicated feeder and distribution bus services to and from the Sandton and Rhodesfield Stations. The Operations Control Centre, together with the Train and Bus Depot facilities located just south of Allandale Road in the Midrand area, were also completed as part of the first phase scope of works.

The remaining sections of Sandton Station required for the Phase 2 operations will be completed by early next year. These works include completion of the podium slab over the station complex, the remaining 2/3 of the parking facilities, the third platform to service the southbound line to the Rosebank and Park stations, an undercover taxi terminus and the final reinstatement of Rivonia Road.

Monthly Construction Updates now focus on progress of the Gautrain Phase 2 works, comprising the underground section between Sandton Station and Park Station and the route between Midrand Station and Hatfield Station.

*1.	Underground section*

















Within the southern portion of the Phase 2 tunnel section between Sandton Station and Johannesburg Park Station, the civil works are now complete. Tracklaying within the completed tunnel is ongoing and is currently progressing southwards towards Park Station, from south of Rosebank Station.

The underground works also include the construction of seven emergency access shafts located at intervals along the single-track rail tunnel between Park Station and Sandton Station. These shafts will provide emergency services personnel access to the tunnels below. At the bottom of certain of these shafts there will be safe havens where passengers can gather in case of an emergency. Construction works at three of these emergency access shafts are substantially complete and are ongoing at the remaining four.

*PARK STATION*


















The large gantry crane that was located adjacent to the tunnel portal near Smit Street and that was utilized to service the tunnel and underground construction works is no longer required, so has been dismantled and removed from site. All structural works are complete, including the cut and cover section linking the station to the tunnel portal. Remaining works within the station mainly comprise the completion of internal finishes and testing and commissioning of the mechanical and electrical (M&E) installations. Internal finishes and M&E installations are well advanced and platform tiling is ongoing. Ticket vending machines and fare gates are in position on the concourse level.

At the parkade structure, all six decks are complete, as is erection of precast parapets, and finishing works are in progress. Cladding of the structural steel entrance pavilion on the southern side of Wolmarans Street is substantially complete, with façade glazing to follow.

Construction of the ventilation structure on the northern side of Smit Street is substantially complete apart from finishings and M&E installations within this shaft are well advanced.

The reinstatement of Wolmarans Street and Smit Street is complete and both of these roads are open to traffic. Reinstatement of the two remaining roads bordering Park Station – Eloff and Joubert Streets – is also substantially complete, but these will not be opened to traffic until the station external works are further progressed.

*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E1 (HILLBROW)*

At Shaft E1, construction works are substantially complete, including the external works and landscaping.

*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E2 (THE WILDS, HOUGHTON*)

At Shaft E2, installation of the structural steelwork access structure within the shaft is complete and construction of the surface head house building has reached roof level.

*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E3 (RIVIERA)*

At Shaft E3, construction works are substantially complete, including the external works and landscaping.

*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E4 (HOUGHTON)*

At Shaft E4, construction works are substantially complete, with the external works and landscaping also approaching completion.

*ROSEBANK STATION*


















At Rosebank Station, works within the underground areas are in a similar state of completion to Park Station. Wall tiling at both concourse and platform levels is substantially complete, concourse floor tiling is also approaching completion and platform tiles have been laid. Outstanding works largely comprise final internal finishes and and testing and commissioning of the mechanical and electrical installations. Tracklaying through the station is complete.

The main entrance to the station, as well as the parkade structure, are both located on the eastern side of Oxford Road and there are two additional entrances to the underground station on the western side of Oxford Road. The parkade structure is substantially complete, with perimeter brickwork and plastering well advanced. Final finishings and parking boom installations are in progress and erection of shadeport canopies on the top parking deck will follow in the coming weeks.

The phased reinstatement of Oxford Road adjacent to the station is ongoing. These road reinstatement works, which are being carried out on a phased basis to enable the two station entrances and the ventilation structure located on the western side of Oxford Road to be constructed, are scheduled to be completed by the end of March 2011. Lateral support and excavation at the both of these western entrances are complete, as are the breakthroughs into the station box, and structural works are also approaching completion.

*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E5 (DUNKELD, ROSEBANK*)

At Shaft E5, the temporary sound-mitigating structure that was in place during the underground construction operations has been dismantled and removed from site. Installation of the structural steelwork access structure within the shaft itself is complete and construction of the head house building will follow in the coming weeks.

*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E6 (ILLOVO)*

At Shaft E6, installation of the structural steelwork access structure within the shaft itself is complete and construction of the head house building will follow in the coming weeks.

*EMERGENCY ACCESS SHAFT E7 (WESTERN SIDE OF RIVONIA ROAD, SANDTON)*

At Shaft E7, installation of the structural steelwork access structure within the shaft itself is complete and construction of the head house building is in progress.

*2.	Northern Section (Depot to Hatfield station*

*DEPOT TO MIDRAND*

Between the Depot and Midrand Station, all construction works are complete, as are all railway installations. The overhead catenaries have been energized and test running of trains to Midrand Station will commence shortly.

*MIDRAND STATION*



















At Midrand Station, all works are substantially complete.
The new section of Grand Central Boulevard that provides access to the station from the Old Pretoria Road (K101), together with the widening of a section of the K101 adjacent to the station, were both completed during the month.

*MIDRAND TO CENTURION, INCLUDING VIADUCT 4 OVER RIETSPRUIT AND OLIFANTSFONTEIN ROAD SOUTH*

From Midrand Station to Centurion, all construction works and bridge structures, including Viaduct 4 crossing over Rietspruit and Olifantsfontein Road South, are complete. Tracklaying operations and the installation of associated railway infrastructure in this area are also approaching completion along the full length of this section. The overhead catenaries will be energized shortly, to enable test running of trains along this section of the line to commence.

*CENTURION AREA, INCLUDING VIADUCT 5 OVER THE N1 AND BEN SCHOEMAN HIGHWAYS AND CENTURION STATION*

Construction of all three of the Centurion viaducts is complete. These comprise Viaduct 5b – the balanced cantilever viaduct crossing the N1 and the John Vorster Interchange, Viaduct 5c – the approximately 3 km long segmental viaduct that carries the elevated Gautrain railway lines through Centurion and supports the Centurion Station platforms midway along its length and Viaduct 5d – the second balanced cantilever viaduct – that crosses the Ben Schoeman highway and the Jean Avenue Interchange. Tracklaying operations and the installation of associated railway infrastructure are substantially complete across all of these structures.


















At Centurion Station, all structural and building works are complete. Within the station buildings, internal finishings and M&E works are also substantially complete. Ticket vending machines and fare gates have been installed in the concourse. Rail tracks have been laid through the station and tiling of the elevated platforms is in progress.

Externally, carpark construction is ongoing, with final layer works, drainage, kerbing, premix surfacing and erection of car shadeport canopies well advanced. The bus management building and the perimeter palisade boundary wall are both substantially complete.

*CENTURION TO PRETORIA, INCLUDING VIADUCT 6 OVER EEUFEES ROAD*

Civil construction works along this section of the route – which include extensive earthworks, a number of bridges, U-shape structures through the military area and Viaduct 6 crossing Eeufees Road – are substantially complete. Remaining works include completion of the on-ramp onto the N14, trimming of embankments and the completion of landscaping activities. 

Tracklaying operations and the installation of associated railway infrastructure are also approaching completion along the full length of this section of the route, around Salvokop and into Pretoria Station.

*PRETORIA STATION AND SATELLITE BUS DEPOT*


















At Pretoria Station, all structural and building works are complete. Within the station buildings, internal finishings and M&E works also substantially complete and the ticket vending machines and fare gates have been installed in the concourse. Rail tracks have been laid into the station and platform tiling will commence shortly.

Externally, carpark earthworks are approaching completion, drainage, final layer works and kerbing are ongoing – as is premixing of completed areas of base course – and erection of carpark canopies has commenced. 

Refurbishment and cladding of the historically significant loco shed is substantially complete, as is construction of the perimeter palisade boundary wall. Refurbishment of the heritage house, which will accommodate the bus management offices, has commenced.

Construction of the Pretoria satellite bus depot is ongoing. This facility is located to the north of the CBD, in the vicinity of the Pretoria Zoo. It is the base from where the fleet of Gautrain feeder and distribution buses that will serve the three stations in the Tshwane area will operate. Maintenance work and major servicing of the buses, however, will take place at the already operational Gautrain Bus Depot, which is located adjacent to the Train Depot and Operations Control Centre in Midrand. Bulk earthworks and layer works have been completed, concreting of the hardstand area surface beds on which the buses will be parked is in progress, and construction of the office and guardhouse buildings is ongoing. The workshop structural steelwork has been erected, with roof and wall cladding to follow in the coming weeks.
*
PRETORIA TO HATFIELD, INCLUDING VIADUCT 7 OVER NELSON MANDELA BOULEVARD*

Viaduct 7 comprises a set of “Y-shaped” viaducts and flyovers that carry the Gautrain railway lines into Pretoria Station from the south and then across Nelson Mandela Boulevard and the adjacent Prasa railway network towards Hatfield. Construction of all of these structures is complete and the installation of trackwork and associated railway infrastructure across the decks is well advanced.


















Between Pretoria Station and Hatfield Station, a number of bridges crossing the existing Prasa railway line have been either widened or lengthened to accommodate the adjacent Gautrain tracks. All of these bridges have already been completed and reopened to traffic, with minor finishing works ongoing. The extensive lateral support works in cuttings, together with the earthworks and construction of the retaining structures necessary to widen the existing embankments, are substantially complete. Construction of dividing walls between the Gautrain and Prasa railway lines, final layerworks, drainage works and the erection of noise barriers and boundary fencing are also approaching completion along the full length of this section. Tracklaying operations in this area, which commenced during October 2010, are ongoing.

*HATFIELD STATION*


















At Hatfield Station, concourse construction is ongoing, with structural steelwork, roof cladding and façade glazing all substantially complete. Floor and wall tiling and internal finishes are also approaching completion, as are the mechanical and electrical installation. The multi-storey parkade structure is also substantially complete. Platform construction below the concourse slab is well advanced, including the platform canopy structures and roof cladding at either end. At the adjacent bus terminus area, the bus management building is substantially complete and layerworks and the bus canopy roof structures are well advanced. Construction of the adjacent Grosvenor Street bridge, including parapets, is complete and the approach road upgrades are in progress. This bridge, however, will only be opened to public traffic when station operations commence.

*B)	OVERALL PROGRESS*

Construction started at the end of September 2006. Gautrain will be completed in two phases:
1.	The first phase was initially planned to be of a 45 months contractual duration, but was completed three weeks ahead of this, on 08 June 2010. It includes the network between the OR Tambo International Airport and Sandton and includes the stations at OR Tambo, Rhodesfield, Marlboro and Sandton, together with the Depot and Operations Control Centre located near Allandale Road in Midrand.
2.	The second phase, being constructed concurrently, will be completed during 2011. It includes the remainder of the rail network and stations linking Sandton to Park Station in Johannesburg and the route from Midrand to Hatfield.


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

*Gautrain Track laying progress end Nov 2010*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Given that the Gautrain is only running at 160km/h I am going to merge this thread with the normal South African rail thread as it doesn't meet the international standard for high speed rail.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ Where are we supposed to discuss the inter-city high speed rail projects?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Lydon said:


> ^^ Where are we supposed to discuss the inter-city high speed rail projects?


In a new thread. If any such projects eventuate that fulfill the criteria for "High Speed Rail" then you're more than welcome to open a new one. It's just a little confusing having the mostly urban transport Gautrain being represented so strongly across one thread (and another in the Urban Transport section) when in actuality it only travels at the same speed as many commuter rail systems around the world (Stockholm Pendeltag for example travels at 160km/h).

EDIT: Here you go, the South African High Speed Rail thread.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

South Africa forum : National Transport Master Plan (Natmap) 2010-2050 



http://www.dhv.nl/dhvnl/files/80/809bdb10-950f-4a8d-963a-02a3319f14e8.pdf


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

X'Trapolis in action in Pretoria:


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

That rails looks awfully crooked. The train itself seems to handle it quite well though.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

8166UY said:


> That rails looks awfully crooked. The train itself seems to handle it quite well though.


I think they are the first type of Xtrapolis to use airbags instead of spring suspensions, so that would help.


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

Some more videos of the X'trapolis Mega in action:


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Alstom begins technology transfer for the “largest project in its history”









* 
Alstom is making a huge technology transfer from its worldwide centre of excellence at São Paulo to the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA) for the manufacture of X’Trapolis suburban trains.

This transfer covers the training and development of South African engineers, designers, technicians, train drivers and technologists in the areas of engineering, quality, logistics, occupational health and safety, project management, manufacture and test and commissioning. It is due to be complete by mid-2018.

By the end of 2017, more than 100 South African employees will be ready to work at the Alstom plant that is current being built in South Africa.

They begin their basic training in their own country and then travel to Brazil to where they are trained by current Alstom employees.

The first 20 trains will be manufactured and delivered from the Lapa unit in São Paulo but the other 580 trains will be made in South Africa, where Gibela – the consortium led by Alstom, with Ubumbano Rail and New Africa Rail – is building a 600,000 square metre plant in Dunnottar, 50km from Johannesburg.

At peak production 62 trains will be made each year, creating more than 1,500 direct jobs at the facility.

https://www.globalrailnews.com/2017...nsfer-for-the-largest-project-in-its-history/


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

http://www.gibela-rail.com/news-and...obs-skills-smme-support-community-development


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Gautrain expansion required before Gauteng population grows exponentially*










Ideally, the Gautrain Management Agency (GMA) would like to see Phase 1 of the proposed five-phase expansion of the Gautrain network come into operation in 2027, says GMA COO William Dachs.

The concession on the current 80 km Gautrain system would have wrapped up in 2027, with the system paid off, and with the current government subsidy payable to the Gautrain system possibly available for transfer to the Phase 1 expansion.

Proposed expansions to the Gauteng rapid rail network will add 150 km of rail line to the current 80 km Gautrain network. The expansion will reach hubs such as Soweto, Pretoria East, Boksburg and Lanseria.

Gauteng’s population will grow by 48% by 2037, says Dachs. The Gauteng workforce will increase by 44% by 2037, with formal jobs forecast to increase by 83%.  

Gauteng’s vehicle population is expected to grow from the 3.9-million vehicles to 6.6-million vehicles by 2037.

The Gautrain runs on 99% availability and 98% punctuality.

Fare evasion is smaller than 0.4% of users, and happens mainly through tailgating through the turnstiles.

http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/ar...eng-population-grows-exponentially-2017-10-26


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Feasibility Study submitted on Gautrain network expansion
Posted on	Friday, 03 March 2017 in Members' News

https://www.globalairrail.com/news/entry/feasibility-study-submitted-on-gautrain-network-expansion

SOUTH AFRICA: The Gautrain Management Agency has completed and submitted a feasibility study on the extension of the Gautrain rail network. The study has been submitted to Provincial and National Treasuries and to major stakeholders that were consulted during the feasibility process.

The feasibility study concludes that the extension of the Gautrain rail network will provide significant economic and transport related benefits to the province and the country at large; that it offers value for money, and appropriate risk transfer if procured as a Public-Private Partnership.

Demand modelling was done to determine transport needs for Gauteng in 2025 and 2037. Through the modelling process it became clear that the ‘cost of doing nothing’ in the province will lead to major road congestion in 2037, at which stage cars will travel at an average of 15 kilometres an hour due to doubling of car growth.


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*PRASA, French rail agency enter R6m partnership*

South African parastatal Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA) and French national State-owned railway company SNCF, as well as the French Development Agency (AFD), have signed a tripartite financial partnership agreement amounting to R6.15-million in the form of a grant.

SNCF will provide expertise, training and exchange of experiences to PRASA in an effort to strengthen PRASA’s capacity as it moves to deliver on the R59-billion contract with the Gibela Rail Transport Consortium, in which Alstom has a stake, to manufacture and supply 3 600 train cars (600 trains) at the Dunnottar Park facility, in Gauteng.

The year-long partnership will ensure PRASA’s new trains are operation-ready, deployed on time, and operated with the support of France’s extensive experience in the railway transport industry.

In addition, SNCF will deploy a technical expert to be permanently based in South Africa for the duration of the agreement. 

http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/article/prasa-french-rail-agency-enter-r6m-partnership-2017-11-27


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Gibela factory on track for March completion, says new CEO*

Construction of the Gibela plant, in Dunnottar on the far East Rand, is on track for completion in March next year, says Gibela Rail Transport Consortium CEO Thierry Darthout.

Darthout, former Gibela operations VP, took over the reins from Marc Granger on August 1. The 53-year-old is a mechanical engineer by training, and has worked for Alstom for 19 years in various fields.

Alstom Southern Africa is the majority shareholder in Gibela (61%), while BEE partners New Africa Rail and Ubumbano Rail hold 9% and 30% respectively.

“We are in the process of commissioning the industrial equipment at the plant,” says Darthout. “The first locally built train should be delivered to the client in December 2018.”

The Gibela consortium has to deliver 600 new X'Ttrapolis Mega commuter trains (3 600 cars) to the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA) in a R59-billion deal signed and sealed in 2014. Local content on the trains is promised to be between 65% to 70%, by volume.

Darthout says a particular challenge in providing the 600 new trains is that Gibela will have to build one train car a day in 2019, at the peak of production.

“And we’ll have to do this in a brand new factory with new staff and a new supplier base.”

A number of the 100 suppliers have already produced components for the first 20 trains that Gibela delivered to PRASA.

These trains were built by Gibela’s majority shareholder, Alstom, at its Lapa manufacturing plant, in Brazil. The last of the trains arrived in South Africa in July.

Eighteen of these trains (two were test trains) are currently being operated by PRASA on the Pretoria-Koedoespoort-Pienaarspoort corridor.

“The feedback we have received from customers is that they are very happy with the product,” says Darthout.

The trains have already clocked more than 500 000 combined operating kilometres.

Read more: http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/ar...ompletion-says-new-ceo-2017-12-11/rep_id:4136


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Ekurhuleni Manufacturing Facility*


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Metrorail Re-signaling Programme*



> PRASA has embarked on a process to replace all existing signaling interlocking, which consist mainly of obsolete mechanical and electro-mechanical systems, with electronic interlocking as the technology of choice. The project is divided into stages and phase due to funds being a constraint and operations and time playing a major role when embarking on a project of this magnitude. The scope of the re-signaling programme includes re-routing of services and elimination of bottle neck sections where possible; re-signaling the network using fully bi-directional signaling to increase operational flexibility; increase signaling headway capacity; and increase service speed. The re-signaling projects forms part of a R9 billion investment allocated to improve rail service in the Western Cape. Other projects underway include station upgrades, track replacement and modernisation of the nerve centre in Bellville.


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Next 12 months crucial as PRASA prepares to receive new rolling stock*

Commuters making use of the 18 new X’Ttrapolis Mega commuter trains, supplied by Gibela to the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA) are “extremely happy” with the new rolling stock, says PRASA strategic asset development group executive Piet Sebola.

The Gibela Rail Transport Consortium is to deliver 600 new trains (3 600 cars) to PRASA in a R59-billion deal signed in 2014.

The first of the new trains, built in and imported from Brazil, are currently running on a 23 km line between Pienaarspoort and Pretoria.

“We have been running 6-car trains off-peak, and 12-car trains during peak periods. The new trains are state-of-the-art assets that introduce increased comfort, improved ride quality and greater predictability to our service,” says Sebola.

He is hopeful that the 18 trains will also service the Atteridgeville – Pretoria line by the second quarter of 2018, followed by the Johannesburg – Pretoria line.

PRASA will receive its first new locally manufactured train from the Gibela factory, still under construction in Gauteng, by the end of 2018.

“The training centre at the factory is complete, while the factory itself is more than 80% complete,” says Sebola. “We are very excited about the project. The dream is finally coming true.”

A number of the first new trains from the local plant will be deployed early in 2019 to the Western Cape, where the PRASA service is struggling with rolling stock availability, he adds.

http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/ar...pares-to-receive-new-rolling-stock-2018-01-08


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Alstom’s JV Gibela moves the team dedicated to PRASA project to the new train manufacturing plant in South Africa*



















Alstom and its partners of its local South African joint venture company Gibela, have now moved since last week in the new factory and training centre complex in Dunnottar, Ekurhuleni which has now become Gibela’s corporate offices too. The plant construction is now almost finalized, on schedule less than two years after the start of the construction.

Gibela’s current 400+ fulltime employees are now based at the complex at 2 Shosholoza Avenue, and work begins on the manufacture of the first of 580 six-car X-Trapolis Mega commuter trains to be built over the next 10 years for the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA). At peak production more than 1,000 employees are expected to be manufacturing an average of five trains a month. Moreover, of 65 apprentices selected during 2017, most have already begun their training at the Gibela training centre.

By the end of the first quarter of 2018, the first train’s car body shell – essentially, its metal panel-clad metal frame – is expected to be completed. By the end of 2018, the first South African-built train should be ready for delivery to PRASA.

18 of 20 trains built at Alstom’s Lapa, Brazil factory – using South African materials and involving South Africans – have been in commercial service part of 2017 and are estimated to have already clocked up, in total, more than half a million kilometres.

One of the two trains built in Brazil – the other one will still be used for testing purposes – will now be based at Gibela’s training centre in Dunnottar, where it will be instrumental in the training of some 19,500 artisans and technicians. To meet its local content commitment of at least 65% of contract value, Gibela has on-boarded so far 54 South African suppliers to supply materials, parts and services. More than 4,700 South African jobs are being supported by the company’s activities.

http://www.alstom.com/press-centre/...ew-train-manufacturing-plant-in-south-africa/


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Gibela moves to Dunnottar plant; takes first manufacturing steps*

Gibela has initiated production of the first locally made train car at the Gibela train factory, in Dunnottar, on the East Rand.

The first train’s car-body shell – essentially, its panel-clad metal frame – is expected to be completed by the end of the first quarter of 2018, with the first completed six-car train to be delivered by the end of the year.

The 29 ha factory site will include a car-body-shell building, a warehouse building, a testing and commissioning building, a central administration complex, a training centre and a 1.25 km dynamic test track.

The Gibela consortium has to deliver 600 new X’Ttrapolis Mega commuter trains (3 600 cars) to the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA) in a R59-billion deal signed in 2014. Local parts content on the 580 trains to be build in South Africa is promised to be between 65% to 70%, by volume.



























































































http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/ar...nt-takes-first-manufacturing-steps-2018-01-17


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Bombardier on fast track for South African rail expansion*










Despite controversy over a "success fee" that it paid for an earlier South African contract, Bombardier Inc. is in a strong position to win more business from the same rail project, a senior South African official says.

Bombardier's rail division is one of three finalists in the bidding to supply 48 coaches for the high-speed Gautrain rail link between Johannesburg and Pretoria. The contract would be worth an estimated $285-million (U.S.).

The Montreal-based manufacturer is "at an advantage" for the contract because it built the existing 96 coaches for the Gautrain, and the new coaches would be a similar design, according to Jack van der Merwe, chief executive officer of the Gautrain Management Agency.

And in the longer term, Bombardier is expected to be among the front-runners for a much bigger contract to supply as many as 350 coaches for a proposed expansion of the Gautrain, which would add 150 kilometres to the existing 80-kilometre rail network.

The contract, which would increase Gautrain's rolling stock by 50 per cent, is considered necessary because of congestion on the lines. Eight years after its opening, Gautrain attracts about 64,000 passengers every weekday.

"At the peak times, we're running every train that we have. We are being constrained by the amount of rolling stock. In retrospect, we should have purchased more cars, and that's why we're now rushing to do it."

Within the next decade, Mr. van der Merwe is hoping to launch an ambitious expansion of the Gautrain, adding 19 stations and 150 kilometres of track. It would serve, for the first time, the sprawling townships of Soweto and Mamelodi, as well as other fast-growing districts.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/rep...south-african-rail-expansion/article37762745/


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

This shows the massive decline in passenger rail usage in SA over the last 10 years due to horrific management and vandalism:



> This picture shows the PRASA disaster.
> 
> In 1998 there were 2.9 million train passengers a day by 2008 this declined to 2,7 million a day although more people worked. Today PRASA only transports 1,2 million passengers a day! They lost nearly 60% of their clients in 20 years mostly in the last five years.
> 
> ...












https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0276625323328.345029.614743327&type=3&theater


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

More testing of new trains in SA. Thankfully not burned down yet:


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*DTI to supply Passenger Information Systems to Alstom Ubunye (Pty) Ltd for 576 trains in South Africa*

DTI Group Ltd (ASX: DTI) (DTI) is pleased to announce it has finalised contract negotiations with Alstom Ubunye (Pty) Ltd (Ubunye) for the supply of Passenger Information systems for 576 trains to be manufactured by Ubunye for delivery to the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA).

Each PRASA train will incorporate lateral, front and internal displays on each carriage. Using DTI technology, these products will be manufactured in South Africa, providing DTI with an additional manufacturing location and the opportunity to manufacture a range of products for the South African and global markets.

This contract, valued at A$19.1 million, was previously announced to ASX as a Letter of Intent (LoI) on 12 June 2017 and has been reported in DTI’s contracted Order Book since that date. Deliveries for the systems are expected to commence in December 2018 and will be supplied over a period of ten years until 2028. After an initial ramp-up, DTI is expecting to deliver approximately 60 trainsets annually.

This contract is directly linked to the recent research and development investment made by DTI in new and innovative products for the rail industry. It is a strong endorsement of both DTI’s product development capabilities and its ability to deploy products and solutions to a global market. This order continues to reinforce DTI’s growing position in the global rail sector.

The contract was formally signed at the Innotrans International Trade Fair in Berlin with representatives from DTI, Alstom, Austrade and the Australasian Railway Association in attendance.

http://www.dti.com.au/news/120/dti-...nye-(pty)-ltd-for-576-trains-in-south-africa/


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Transnet tests the world's longest train to help miners of manganese*

Transnet Freight Rail (TFR) successfully tested the world's longest train with the intention of serving growing demand from SA's manganese miners for access to export markets for the key steel ingredient.

SA has the world's largest manganese deposits and is a leading player in supplying the mineral to steel mills, but mining companies have long complained about limited rail capacity being the bottleneck on exports.

Transnet was keen to address these concerns and exploit its existing infrastructure and rolling stock combined with enhanced technology to meet demands from the sector, Lloyd Tobias, TFR's chief operating officer.

The September test with 375 wagons in a 4km-long train proved the concept that TFR could haul manganese in this configuration, topping the longest production train in the world, the 342-wagon iron ore trains running on the same 861km-long Sishen-to-Saldanha line.

A train with this many wagons would haul 22,500 tonnes of manganese ore. The train would give TFR an extra 1-million tonnes a year of capacity, running 44 loads to Saldanha, which is primarily an iron ore export facility.

https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/c...ds-longest-train-to-help-miners-of-manganese/


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*South Africa set to launch R1 billion ($75 million) train factory*










South Africa has announced that it will be launching a train manufacturing factory at the Dunnottar Park in Nigel, Ekurhuleni, Gauteng province of the country on Thursday. The country’s Transport Minister Blade Nzimande will be launching the factory as a commemoration of South Africa’s Transport Month.

The train manufacturing factory, which cost about $75 million, is a 75-hectare site and contains a park for suppliers and a training school. The October Transport Month (the theme is ‘Together, we move South Africa Forward’) is celebrated by South Africa’s Department of Transport every year to demonstrate “service delivery and showcasing transport infrastructure and services.” These transport services include rail, road, maritime, aviation and public transport.

The Minister of Transport will be joined by his deputy Sindisiwe Chikunga, the Gauteng Province Premier David Makhura, and other key government officials. “This massive investment will include the local manufacturing of parts, maintenance, training facilities, the creation of jobs, skills development, the achievement of a 65% local content, and it will promote black economic empowerment and support communities” a statement from the Department of Transport read.

“The plant will deliver two new trains by December 2018, an approximation of nine trains by March 2019 and an estimated total of 56 trains over the next two years thereafter if bulk service challenges are overcome.”

There are hopes the new factory will provide solutions for the vandalism and burning of rail equipment and parts that have put a strain on South Africa’s rail system. The new manufacturing factory can help produce replacement spare parts for those lost due to vandalism, and reduce the strain on South Africa’s public rail system. The Department of Transport also says the manufacturing factory will reduce the challenges of overcrowding at train stations and “provide an affordable, efficient and reliable rail service.”

http://venturesafrica.com/the-unveiling-of-ogilvy-nigeria/


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Alstom's Gibela joint-venture opens Africa's largest train manufacturing facility in Dunnottar, South Africa*











The Alstom-led Gibela joint-venture has today inaugurated the largest and most advanced centre for train manufacturing in Africa - the first of its kind on the continent. In front of more than 300 people, the facility was officially opened by Mr. Cyril Ramaphosa, President of South Africa. Also present to celebrate this historic opening were Dr Blade Nzimande, the South African Minister of Transport, David Makhura, Premier of the Gauteng Province, Sibusiso Sithole, CEO of PRASA, Thierry Darthout, CEO of Gibela, Didier Pfleger, Alstom Senior Vice President for Middle East and Africa, and Xavier Boisgontier, Alstom Managing Director Southern Africa, along with Gibela's partners Ubumbano Rail and New Africa Rail.

This manufacturing plant will be responsible for the creation of a new, modern fleet of 580 six-car X'Trapolis Mega commuter trains to be built over the next 10 years for the Passenger Rail Agency[1] of South Africa (PRASA). The 53,000-square-metre site in Dunnottar, east of Johannesburg (Ekurhuleni) took 22 months and 2.5 million hours to complete. Its manufacturing workshops are designed in a modular format to enable lean manufacturing processes which will, at peak production, produce 62 trains per year. The first entirely locally produced South African train is expected to roll out of the factory at the end of 2018.

The world-class manufacturing facility and its equipment feature the latest innovations, allowing the advanced manufacturing processes necessary for the assembly of at least 10,000 parts and the linkage of 250 industrial activities. The plant boasts a bespoke training centre supporting the continued transfer of new rail-related skills to Gibela's employees and suppliers. A 1.2-kilometre test track for the dynamic testing of the new trains and an office complex complete this modern train production hub. Over 700 local Gibela employees will be ready to achieve maximum manufacturing capacity at the end of 2020.

"It's an honour to have Mr. Ramaphosaofficially open our plant. We are all immensely proud of what we've achieved and are committed to delivering trains to the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa. These are trains that will, first and foremost, improve the lives of South Africans. This factory is a major boost to the rail industry in the country, as South Africa will now be able to produce state-of-the-art trains locally and will become the Alstom centre of excellence for railway in Africa. This will have a positive impact not only for South African commuters, but also for the country's economy as a whole," said Didier Pfleger, Alstom Senior Vice President for Middle East and Africa.

Even from the early stages of construction, the plant has delivered benefits in terms of employment and new skills for nearby communities. To meet its local content commitment of at least 65% of contract value, Gibela has so far on-boarded 71 South African suppliers for materials, parts and services. More than 4,700 South African jobs are being supported by the company's activities. Alstom has been present in South Africa for many years and is committed to building and developing sustainable rail transportation through its South African joint venture companies Gibela and Alstom Ubunye.

https://www.nasdaq.com/press-releas...rain-manufacturing-facility-in-20181025-00901


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Ekurhuleni is the 'engine of economic growth' - Ramaphosa at launch of train plant*


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*South Africa's Ramaphosa opens multimillion-dollar train manufacturing plant*



> To South Africa now, where a new multimillion-dollar train manufacturing factory in Nigel is expected to create hundreds of jobs. It's also attracting much-needed investment and boosting the economy.The factory was officially launched on Thursday by President Cyril Ramaphosa.


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Russian rail group aims to develop newly acquired Boksburg factory into global narrow-gauge hub*

Leading Russian rail engineering group Transmashholding (TMH) confirmed on Wednesday that it, together with its South African partner Mjisa, had completed the acquisition of a 45 000 m2 rail manufacturing facility in Gauteng, South Africa. Black empowerment company Mjisa Investments, which is led by Mafika Mkwanazi and Sam Bhembe, has taken a 30% stake in the operation.

The transaction value was not disclosed, but TMH announced earlier in the year that it intended investing R500-million in South Africa to develop the capacity to assemble, manufacture and service locomotives and other rolling stock.

The Boksburg East factory was previously owned by DCD Rolling Stock, which announced its intention to sell the plant in the middle of last year.

TMH Africa CEO Jerome Boyet tells Engineering News Online that the facility has been purchased together with its 130-strong workforce, which has extensive rail-engineering experience and skill. Some of the employees are currently receiving additional training at TMH facilities in Russia.

TMH is an original equipment manufacturer (OEM) of diesel locomotives and engines, passengers coaches and metro cars and employs 100 000 people across 14 manufacturing and nine locomotive repair sites.

Boyet says there is no immediate intention to introduce TMH rail solutions to Africa. Instead, its objective is to develop the South Africa facility as its global centre of excellence for narrow-gauge rolling-stock solutions.

The Boksburg plant is equipped to produce 60 locomotives, 150 coaches and 200 wagons yearly and is also capable of manufacturing sub-assemblies such as bogies, diesel engines and traction motors.

http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/ar...tory-into-global-narrow-gauge-hub-2018-10-31/


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Gibela to hand over SA-built train before year-end*

The first new Xtra’polis Mega commuter train to be built in South Africa since the 1970s is undergoing final testing and will be handed over to the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (Prasa) before year-end, transport consortium Gibela reported on Monday.

The train is being tested on a 1.2 km customised test track at Gibela’s manufacturing facility at Dunnottar, Gauteng, and can reach a top speed of 120 km/h.

Gibela stated that a second X’trapolis Mega commuter train was nearing completion and that it would deliver at least six trains scheduled to Prasa by the end of March next year.

Gibela launched its R1-billion, 78 ha train manufacturing facility in October. The plant contains more than R350-million worth of specialised equipment, including seven-axis welding robots, the first of their kind to be used in the rail industry globally.

At full production, the plant will turn out two railway cars a day, one-and-a-half trains a week, 62 trains a year and a total 580 trains over the next ten years – reportedly the fastest train production rate in the world.

The trains will be delivered to Prasa as part of a R51-billion contract for 600 X’trapolis Mega commuter trains. The first 20 were manufactured in Brazil, with the last of these arriving in South Africa in June 2017.

Some 65% of the value of each train is spent with local suppliers. Currently, there are 71 South African suppliers registered with Gibela for the supply of various goods and services, and a robust supplier development programme is in place to ensure this number grows. 

http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/ar...deliver-first-train-by-end-of-2018-2018-11-19


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Gibela delivers its first South African made train to PRASA*










Gibela has delivered its first South African-built X’trapolis Mega commuter train to the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA).

The train was dispatched from Gibela’s new train manufacturing complex at Dunnottar, in Ekurhuleni, this week, travelling to Prasa’s Wolmerton depot, north of Pretoria.

The train has taken 14 months to complete, with production having started in September 2017, says Gibela CEO Thierry Darthout.

“This train has been built while finishing construction of one of the largest manufacturing plants in the world.

“Coordinating multiple processes and reaching these major milestones at the same time is an achievement in and of itself,” he notes.

“Seeing off this modern train, the first in a generation, I am reminded that every hour devoted by Gibela’s dynamic and aspirational team has been worth it. This train is for them – and for their fellow South Africans.

“We are hugely indebted to our majority shareholder, Alstom, for the invaluable support they have given us in the transfer of technology programme that enabled today’s feat, and also for their continued support of our operational endeavours.”

Gibela currently employs around 800 people to built the trains, with about 100 local supplier providing the various components, as well as a number of services.

At full production, the plant will employ 1 500 people.

Already the next two locally built trains are undergoing testing and commissioning, with 16 cars in the fitting workshop and 23 in the car body-shell workshop.

At full production, the Gibela plant will turn out 62 trains a year, which is a total of 580 trains over the next ten years.

This will be the fastest train production rate in the world.

http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/ar...south-african-made-train-to-prasa-2018-12-07/


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Prasa unveils new trains in Cape Town*

Prasa has unveiled the new models that form part of its modernisation programme.

After cutting the ribbon on the platform, Ramaphosa hopped onto one of the brand new trains.

The blue and grey carriages feature CCTV cameras, electronic displays and can accommodate up to 1,200 people in six coaches.

These trains are part of the 600 new, state-of-the-art fleet being built by Gibela for the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA). The first 18 trains, currently operating in Pretoria, north of Johannesburg, were manufactured at Alstom’s Lapa factory in Brazil. Gibela’s new, modern train manufacturing facility located in Dunnottar (Gauteng Province) has started the production of the first trains made in South Africa by South African people – the first three such trains having been delivered to PRASA between December 2018 and March 2019. 




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115538055291711488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115472360780509184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115529918484496384
https://ewn.co.za/2019/04/09/someth...-ramaphosa-unveils-modern-trains-in-cape-town

https://www.alstom.com/press-releas...ibelas-first-trains-presented-prasa-cape-town


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115624184003145731


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Bold new expansion plans for the Gautrain*










Think ahead 18 years to 2037: the population of Gauteng is around 18.7 million, there are twice as many cars on the roads, congestion has become so bad that the average speed during a peak-time trip between Pretoria and Joburg is 10km/h , and a cloud of pollution hangs over the region.

Step in the Gautrain and its bold plans, outlined in the Gautrain Management Agency’s report on the economic and social impact of the Gautrain, released by the GMA and the Gauteng MEC for Public Transport and Road Infrastructure, Jacob Mamabolo, this week.

The report documents the impact the Gautrain has had on the province since 2010, especially for the three major metros, Tshwane, Joburg and Ekurhuleni. Benefits come in terms of job creation, stimulation of the economy, and social benefit for commuters and communities.

In the province, more than half of poorer residents rely on transport options such as taxis, or they walk, while car usage is high among wealthier residents. But the Gautrain has shown that given a modern, safe, efficient and reliable transit alternative, opinions shift and people are willing to change their habits.

“With the support of Gautrain, the perception of public transport in Gauteng is changing fundamentally. While there may be some reservations about whether or not South Africans will leave their cars at home for the commute, the success of Gautrain has shown that many are prepared to do just that,” the report states.

n 2018, 4.8 million Gautrain trips were taken from Joburg to Tshwane and Ekurhuleni, with 3.8 million trips from Tshwane to Joburg and Ekurhuleni. On average a Gautrain trip saves 22 minutes and, shifting from cars to the Gautrain typically saves 43 minutes during peak morning hour on the Pretoria-Joburg route.

The bold plan over the coming years is to extend the existing system with new track and stations to serve a wider area, including extensions to all three routes, with more than R110 billion expected to be spent on track and 19 new stations and R24.4bn on improving the existing network to get even more people to use the high-speed train.

This includes creating new stations at Samrand, Waterfall and Modderfontein, a Y-link to join Pretoria directly to OR Tambo International Airport, the purchase of additional rolling stock and buses, improvements to parking at the Hatfield, Pretoria, and Rosebank stations, and commercialising the Centurion and Midrand station areas.

The extended Gautrain will in time link some of the most important attractions, facilities and services in the province, from Lanseria Airport to OR Tambo International Airport, from Mamelodi to Menlyn and the Mall of Africa, and from the East Rand to Sandton, Rosebank and Soweto.

The report details some of the major developments which have already brought the three Gauteng metros closer together to create a more powerful region, and which have changed the face of areas around existing stations through high-value commercial, retail and residential space.

The biggest commercial growth has been in the Sandton area, up 48% since 2010, and retail values increased by 32% around Gautrain stations, with the fastest retail floorspace growth in the Midrand catchment area. The amount of office space around Centurion station increased by 15% and the mixed-use Symbio City is still on the cards.

Residential median sales values increased by 52% around Gautrain stations in the period; higher than the 34% average across Gauteng, and the Gautrain has also had an impact on township economies via the stimulation of new development and employment opportunities.

https://www.iol.co.za/saturday-star/news/bold-new-expansion-plans-for-the-gautrain-29551842


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*The train company rebuilding South Africa's commuter fleet
*


























Delayed" and "canceled," two words that infuriate and frustrate train commuters on platforms all over the world. South Africa is no exception to this, as these words regularly appear on the signal boards of the state-owned service, but that could be about to change as major investments aim to modernize the rail network.

Gibela, a joint French-South African company, has won a $3.3 billion contract to replace part of the aging metro fleet run by the Passenger Rail Agency of South Africa (PRASA). It's tasked with building 600 modern commuter trains -- and it has just 10 years to do it.

The company says its new 78-hectare train production facility outside Johannesburg is the biggest in Africa. It cost nearly 2 billion rand ($133 million) to build and has the capacity to produce 62 six-car trains a year at peak production -- one of the fastest production rates in the world.

"The rail industry in South Africa is challenged," explained Hector Danisa, CEO of Gibela. "As the community and the society has grown, the rail industry hasn't caught up."

"The passenger rail in Africa is in a dire situation. It's in crisis," said Zukie Vuka, organizer of social media campaign #fixourtrains. "Trains are overcrowded, trains get canceled all the time, trains get delayed."

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/10/07/business/gibela-trains-south-africa-intl/index.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*South Africa suspends long-distance passenger service after accident*"

https://www.railjournal.com/africa/...ng-distance-passenger-service-after-accident/


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Prasa launches bid to acquire additional Afro locomotives


Prasa has presented a business case to parliament to acquire the remaining Afro 4000 and Afro Dual locomotives which were ordered but never delivered.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

__


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

New Alstom X'Trapolis Mega trains beginning testing in Cape Town













































https://twitter.com/rmaseko


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)

Back in time - Steam in South Africa in the XXth Century


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------

